# Purebred puppy?



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

This is my 2 month old German Shepard...I want to ask about the breed of this dog...izit a pure German Shepard or what...I want to double comfirm bcoz I have pay a lot of money to get this breed...
One more question...how about the ear of this GSD? Izit normal he like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Looks purebred to me. It is not uncommon for the ears to be up and down while teething.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks pure to me too.


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

How to recognize the purebred puppy and none pure puppy of this breed of dog?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where did you get the dog? Where are you located?


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't scared to be a Nazi and ask for some papers!


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Iam from Sarawak,Malaysia...I get it from the breeder in bintulu...they told me this dog have the certificate...but it's not arrive yet..my GSD is just arrive 2 days ago...they also have plain the microchip onto the body of my dog...what is the purpose of that microchip?and izit ur guys dog have that microchip also?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

My dogs are chipped.
Your name/address/phone number/etc. should be registered into the Chip database.

Do you know which company it is? There's many...AVID being one of the foreleaders, 25petwatch, Home Again, etc.

The puppy looks purebred, if a bit light-boned (not heavy thick legs/paws) but purebred nonetheless


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Microchips are put in place to identify your dog if he gets lost, the dog pound/Animal Control will scan the chip and it will give them your information, or the breeders information.


And there is NO way to tell if a dog is pure bred by looking at it. It's like looking at a human and guessing where their ancestors came from. Your dog looks like a German Shepherd, but it could definitely be mixed. I got my German Shepherd from a breeder and I have his pedigree, and I still don't think he's a real pure bred German Shepherd because I can only track most of his ancestors back a few generations.


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

Jafar M said:


> and izit ur guys dog have that microchip also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'll be chipping my boy in about 2 months, before we got back to New York.


----------



## Jafar M (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys....iam new for this thing...I wish u guys can help me how to take care and keep this type of dog....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

When I got my gsd puppy..people always said that he was mix cause of his coat even tho he came with his akc papers. Here are some pics of Maximus from 8 weeks to now at 8 months







































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jzoom (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm new to this website/forum. i am having some trouble navigating through all of this. i was looking for a thread on gsd ears. but anyhow, my avatar shows a picture of my gsd. he will be 6 months old in a week. i got him at 4 months, and had his right ear floppy. those are his ears now. they are crooked/slanted. will they grow erect as most gsd ears? or will they remain crooked? he came with akc papers; his mom is a german import.


----------

